# Residency Question



## Paul22 (Apr 12, 2007)

I live most of the year in Brockton with my parents. That's where my license says I live and where all my mail is delivered. Although I am also a full-time student at Bridgewater State College and I live in the dorms at Bridgewater. Am I still considered to have residency in Brockton or does living at Bridgewater six months out of the year make the residency in Brockton invalid??


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

The dorms are not considered residency.
Your residence is Brockton.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

College and military residences won't alter your permanent residency. The exception would be if you lived year-round in private off-campus housing and established residency by changing your license address, paying excise tax, registered to vote, etc.


----------



## Paul22 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Thats what I hoped for.


----------

